

Jony Ive is Now Playing the Steve Jobs Role - rdl
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/11/05/jony-ive-is-now-playing-the-steve-jobs-role/

======
rdl
From everything I've read about Sir Jony Ive, he might actually be a better
Steve Jobs than Steve Jobs was.

------
headShrinker
hmmm... This might actually be a wise move for Apple. Tim Cook's business
savvy, Jony Ive's design presence.

